# New iTunes phone: Motorola ROKR



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I don't like the capacity, nor the look. For a cell phone, it looks fine. For an "iPod phone", however? Meh. hopefully, it's just a start on both counts.

From a licensing standpoint, it's a good move for Apple. So is the rumour of Apple and Sony Japan working on a way for Sony to sell THEIR music from THEIR online store to iPod users. that's the rumour I read about yesterday:

http://www.engadget.com/entry/1234000757057454/


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Reportedly will be available through Rogers Wireless mid September.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

*Motorola ROKR E1 (aka iTunes phone) available from Rogers Wireless soon*

.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

My Mobile Phone and Apple Fetish is well known... however I will have to pass on this phone. Too bad the designers in Cupertino weren't allowed to design the shell/ase of this thing. I fear that this will only be a moderate success given the ugly ascetics and relatively high price.


----------



## Steve-O (Apr 7, 2005)

ugly, i'm just going to superglue my nano to the back of my razr


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Steve-O said:


> i'm just going to superglue my nano to the back of my razr



LOL! NOW yer talkin'!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

*Want a FREE Rokr?*

Then pick one up here !


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

HowEver said:


> I don't mind the look of the ROKR.
> 
> I do mind it's limitations.
> 
> In appearance it reminds me of the imminent-to-Canada Nokia 6682. But the Nokia 6682 has un-crippled bluetooth, better memory, better flash storage, and a better OS, Symbian/Series 60.


The Nokia S60 OS has to be the poorest, shoddiest cell phone OS available now. Its the windows of the cellphone market. Machine-gunned with security holes, awfully slow, ugly and outright pathetic.

Nokia is way too overrated. The motorola's are not only significantly faster thanks to standalone Imageon GPUs, they consume less power, are generally smaller, and therefore way more portable. I would not like an iPod that crashes all the time, so a Nokia iPod phone just would not have done well.

That being said, Motorola has done some MUCH nicer designs than that - HINTS! RAZR, SLVR, PEBL, V635 blah blah very nice looking phones.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Certainly not worth the hype leading up to today... then again, cell phones bore me.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

WOW! The Funometer went kaput when jobs started talking about the iTunes Phone in his address  He also had a bit of a problem using the phone.

Ditto with the Motorola exec. The Motorola commercial was kinda fun.

But lol, that Ralph de la Vega honcho from Cingular was GREAT! HILARIOUS!


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

The ROKR lacked the one thing that would have made it truly awesome: downloading songs from iTMS over a phone connection.

Imagine that you hear a great song that you gotta have. You "call" iTMS and buy it, right there. When you get home, you just sync up!

Oh well. Maybe next time.


----------



## Jmain (Apr 30, 2005)

lpkmckenna said:


> The ROKR lacked the one thing that would have made it truly awesome: downloading songs from iTMS over a phone connection.
> 
> Imagine that you hear a great song that you gotta have. You "call" iTMS and buy it, right there. When you get home, you just sync up!
> 
> Oh well. Maybe next time.


And I can see the Cell companies raping you with the huge data transfer charges for downloading the Songs.

I am really glad they went with the transfer over USB Cable. Although it would have kicked A$$ if it could transfer over Bluetooth.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

All very underwhelming for me. Happy with my new Sony Ericsson S710a.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## coreLlama (Aug 5, 2005)

I don’t like the phone that much either but I think the most significant news to me is that Apple has opened iTunes up to a device other than an iPod. I didn’t really think they were ever going to do that. Who knows what companies are knocking at their door.


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

Anybody know (exactly) where the headphone port is?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

lpkmckenna said:


> The ROKR lacked the one thing that would have made it truly awesome: downloading songs from iTMS over a phone connection.
> 
> Imagine that you hear a great song that you gotta have. You "call" iTMS and buy it, right there. When you get home, you just sync up!
> 
> Oh well. Maybe next time.


With data charges as high as they are, this wouldn't be feasable. Maybe some sort of interface where you can order songs through the phone for download to your computer. When you next log-in to the store via iTunes, it could ask if you are ready to pay and download your tunes. If you decide you don't want a particular song, you could cancel at this time.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

I don't carry a cell phone so I don't pay too much attention to that arena ... the ROKR looks fine to me ... as far as it's other features ... I can't comment on those since I don't know what is currently in use.

I think the important thing was for Apple to simply have a presence in the upcoming music phone market (which I believe is much smaller than most analysts believe ... even if there is a feature on a phone ... it doesn't mean it will get used).

Some have been critical why the phone itself wasn't cooler (ie. RAZR) ... I think they wanted to hit a price point that wasn't out of reach ... get people using iTunes ... if they need more capacity ... get an iPod itself.


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

The Rokr is a total Klunkr!

The folks at SonyEricsson must be pissing themselves.
The W800 is head and shoulders over this.
Transfer over USB or Bluetooth. Use as portable HD, use memory stick. Play MP3, AAC etc. Better headphones.

Even the K700i they launched over a year ago is better than this ugly dog.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Yes, I was checking out those Sony's du to a thread we were in I think. Now THEY are really awesome  

This Motorola phone is _quite_ lame.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Any Smashmouth fans? They're pushing the RokR on their site, and have a demo of their new song on the Cingular site.

M.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

You may want to hold off buying one. There seem to be a few problems with them currently... http://www.macworld.com/news/2005/09/09/rokr/index.php


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Willy Z (Oct 25, 2004)

I recently bought a E398 from Motorola.

it also allowes me to play music, and through stereo speakers at a very loud and good quality.
I don't see what's exceptional about the iPhone...

I paid mine 179 Euros...from which i get 15 % taxes refunded  and I can use it with any carrier on the planet.

http://www.mobile-review.com/review/motorola-e398-en.shtml


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

That's a nice looking phone. Looks like the specs are about the same as the iPhone. Aren't they? Frankly, this appears to be a pre-rebranded iPhone  it would be no surprise to me, as the iPhone really has ZERO "Apple" look and feel in its design -- other than iTunes itself, of course.

Question for you: The review states that "The manufacturer claims that at the moment only cards from 16 to 128mb will be released. In reality by the end of year 2004 cards with up to 1gb capacity will be released."

Now, I read somewhere that the iPhone will ONLY handle 100 song files, regardless of the capacity of the memory card inside. (This is totally lame, BTW). Does such a limitation exist on your phone?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

From Howardforums:

"Looks like from Benchmarks, the E1 performs just as poorly as the E398.
So nothing's changed.
It is infact a E398, with iTunes supported firmware, an extra button and comes with 512meg TF.
You're buying a 1 yearold+ phone."

http://www.howardforums.com/showthread.php?t=720674&page=2&pp=30

The phone will be $249.99 CAD on Rogers. Soon.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Personally, I am in no way interested in this iTunes phone. It's not an "Apple" phone in terms of it's overall software, and the look of it is really plain. Overall, it's a disappointment. it is great, however, that it heralds iTunes getting out of "the box" and off the desktop and into a convergence scenario.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

I just read a review and noticed something that has to be a major oversight ... USB 1.1 syncing only. I realize it only holds 100 songs (not so great either but I can see why this limitation is in place) ... however, not using USB 2.0 (or better yet Bluetooth) is just an amazing design flaw.


----------



## Willy Z (Oct 25, 2004)

HowEver said:


> Also, have you got your e398 flashed? If not, you might not be using the 850 band at all, in which case your reception is less than half what it should be on the larger wireless provider here. Yes, it's a quadband phone; but some of the bands are usually disabled.


Thanks man, I wasn't aware of it...I'll try to find something about it and even to get it flashed .



HowEver said:


> Music wise, you probably have a similar phone. But as for playing it loud through speakers, you are talking about powered speakers, aren't you?


Nope, the phone comes with integrated loud speaker(s)...and man are they loud!.

actually, I took it appart and could only see one speaker, though, two openings for the sound to come out..




HowEver said:


> And have you ever got that Euro tax refund to work?


Yep, I get reimbursed right onto my credit card account.

I do that everytime i travel overseas, especially to France, I'm not gonna give any more money than they deserve.


----------

